# Worried...Happy...The Babies Are Here! (With Pictures!)



## jaded12

Sorry for all of the posts. Ok fionas being a really good mommy to her 7 babies, they all of big milk bellies and milk bands. But Callies seemingly ignoring her babies, I think they're too much for her so she doesn't want anything to do with them at all, she was being really good yesterday but not today. Some of her babies have good milk bands you can barely see the milk bands on others, I'm going to get formula in a few hours to help her out. I read somewhere that you can put momma and babies in a small container so she has no choice but to sit on them and let them nurse. Is this a good idea? Will it force her to bond with them? Thank you!


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: Worried...*

you said she was in a 10 gallon tank. That is pretty small already. Moving her around & handling the babies could be what caused her to get spooked.


do you recall the suggestion I offered about formula, the types & how to mix it & store the unused portion so it doesn't spoil? If you don't recall I will type it all again for you on this thread. 

the 8 oz can of Esbilac runs about $4.50 a can, maybe more at the chain pet stores. You will need to check for milk bands every 2 hours 7 if you don't see any you will need to do the feedings yourself.

Pick up the smallest eye dropper you can find. The glass one that is a 1 or 2 ml dropper runs about 2 bucks. Be sure to clean it completely after using.

You may want to call the local pet stores to see if they have a nursing mother because that is best for them. The other Mommy you have is not going to be able to handle her 8 plus 17 more.

Give her some space because you may have just been to eager to handle them. I sure hope she goes back to mothering them.

**maybe you would consider keeping this thread as a point of reference the other members for the next couple weeks. It will make it a lot easier for us to keep track of all the new happenings & new questions... you don't need to create a new thread for every question & I know there are going to be more questions, asks as many questions as you need no matter what. You are also going to need supportive/encouraging words when you get stressed. Every time a new post is added to this existing thread it will move the whole thread back to the top of the forum listings. This will really help keep the advice moving forward & not have the same advice repeated to you over & over.


----------



## jaded12

*Re: Worried...*

I barely handled them just once today to check for milk bands. All she wants is out of that cage, do you think fiona would accept a couple to lighten callies load? I'm going to pick up formula today


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: Worried...*

get the supplies & then hope that you won't need to use them but don't wait too long because if they are not being fed... well, I think you are smart enough to know what will happen.

it is going to be real hard but you may need to let nature runs it course or find a couple nursing mothers & take the little ones to them

The other mommy you have already has a bunch to deal with so I don't think it is advisable to add too much more on her.

I'm really hoping that she will calm down & get back to work. It could be very well just a temporary set back & she will go back to normal shortly


----------



## renay

*Re: Worried...*

i was actually thinking that to, how old are the babies? I've heard of it happen with dogs and cats, and I think if the babies are relatively the same age, (born same day or a few days apart) it MAY work, but you may want to wait for a member with a bit more experience for good advice on this one.


----------



## jaded12

*Re: Worried...*

The babies are a little more then 24 hours old, the 2 moms gave birth about 4 hours apart.


----------



## renay

*Re: Worried...*

okay well i think the moms probably know their babies apart by scent, do you have the moms together or seperated? I imagine they're separated, look up some info on the net, personally I would try it with one baby which may sound irresponsible to some, but its only because I've tried to feed baby raccoons by bottle, baby mice, and baby birds.. and its **** hard.


----------



## twitch

*Re: Worried...*

i know it can be done to hand raise rats but it seems that more often the not a human just can't do it. fiona had 7 and callie had how many again? if you need to fiona would have more room with her though i wouldn't add too many to her load, 3-4 tops. but you will want to test the waters with only one baby first. normally rats are great about adopting babies and will take the baby from your hand and add it to its own. if that's the case then there should be no problem. if on the other she decides she doesn't want more she will ignore the new comer most likely (won't take it from your hand or will push it out of the nest) but there have been cases when the adoptive mother killed the new babies (i've only read about and its rare but it can happen. i'm not sure the exact details on it anymore-i read it quite some time ago now- but i think the adoptive mom had a large litter-over 10 or 12 if i remember right-to begin with). 

however, callie may just need a few moments out of the cage to collect herself too. have you let her out since she had the babies? maybe if you give her a bit of time out to stretch and a a few cuddles from you to show that you're happy about the babies and she'll get back to mothering. spider always wanted a lot of out time even when the babies were only a day or so old. once she had her time out she'd go back and nurse though. callie may just need a bit of breathing time to adjust. 

and yes, please do as A1Apassion suggests and just keep one thread for all your questions about these litters. that will keep things much better organized. 

keep us updated


----------



## jaded12

*Re: Worried...*

Alright Callie has gone back to her mothering duties, I do think she just needed a bit of breathing room. I let her out for about 15 minutes while I checked the babies for milk bands earlier. and after I put her back she kind of chilled away from them eating drinking and sleeping for another 1/2 hour then went back to the babies, she went back on the nest at about 330 and hasn't moved since. I guess I was just being paranoid, lol. 

And I'll keep the rest of the questions and pictures and everything else on this thread but change the title a bit (if possible)

P.s. I took a couple pictures and will upload and post them asap! Thanks to everyone whos helped me so far!


----------



## jaded12

*Re: Worried...Happy...The Babies Are Here!*

Pictures!! 

Mommy Fiona!











And her 7 healthy babies!!











Mommy Callie











And her 16 healthy babies!


----------



## rat_ratscal

well, i dont blame her that much, 16! wow! fiona got lucky in that one, how many are you keeping?


----------



## jaded12

I'll probably keep 2 or 3 girlies and they'll live in the big cage with fiona, callie and Jade


----------



## Kimmiekins

If it happens again, there's no reason not to pull some of the larger litter out (keep 'em warm) with the best milk bands, and put some from the other litter that need feeding. Although, you might end up with mixed up babies, heh. But as long as the mommy with the large litter is doing alright, there's no reason to have her pick up some slack if needed.

That's a much better situation than a surrogate mom, since you have 2 nursing, and you don't have the dangers of really needing quarantine (and not being able to, in this situation, unless you quarantine the babies with the nursing mom). Though, I always suggest looking for breeders, rescues, and if nothing, then pet stores. We get inquiries from time to time, so they expect it. In my opinion, I think rotating when you've got another nursing mom, and maybe supplementing a bit, is better than supplementing completely.

That said, sounds like she did fine with some out-time. Some moms DO need that... A breath of fresh air, a moment away. It doesn't hurt, and they often go back, more relaxed, and can take better care of the babies.

How old are they? I wonder if age is a part of the problem... Young moms sometimes can't cope. Sounds as if she's doing better, though.


----------



## jaded12

They were born may 5th so they're almost 6 months old.


----------



## glindella

May fifth is my birthday 

Good luck with all those babies. What are you doing with your male?


----------



## Hippy

16 looks like such a small number but when you SEE the babies!
WOW! SO MANY!


----------



## A1APassion

If you want to try to keep the babies straight as to who belongs to who you can always tip their tails with a colored marker when you move one to a different mommy for feeding.

Looks like you have a good mix of colors starting to pop up. The markings become pretty clear within the first days. The colors may play tricks on you for a few more weeks. You should also be able to tell their eye color now. It looks like you could possibly have some dark eyed babies with light coloration. Time will tell & better pics in a few days will give a better idea.

New looking group of babies.


----------



## rat_ratscal

its surprising there were 16 babies in there!


----------



## jaded12

Day # 3 of their lives, I've attempted to roughly sex them, not easy at this size but there is a small difference, whether I got it right it a different story. 2 of fionas babies had no milk bands so I introduced them to fiona and she took them right in and nursed them them! So yay! 

Here are 3 days old pics!

Fionas "Boys"










Fionas "girls"










All of them











Callies "Boys"










Callies "Girls"










All of them


----------



## Kimmiekins

Enjoy them at this age... At about 2-3 weeks, you'll have your hands MAJORLY full.


----------



## A1APassion

There are some interesting things going on with markings & such. Y'all think 5 weeks is enough time to organize a rat train to South Florida from New York?

LOL


----------



## Vixie

A1APassion said:


> There are some interesting things going on with markings & such. Y'all think 5 weeks is enough time to organize a rat train to South Florida from New York?
> 
> LOL


Or how about to Louisiana? Man, they're cute!


----------



## Hippy

A1APassion said:


> There are some interesting things going on with markings & such. Y'all think 5 weeks is enough time to organize a rat train to South Florida from New York?
> 
> LOL


How can you already see markings other then dark and light rat?


----------



## rat_ratscal

did you mean to say 2 of callie's had no milk bands so fiona took them in? cuz i counted callie's babies and there were only 14


----------



## rat_ratscal

i love fionas girl pic, adorable!


----------



## jaded12

rat_ratscal said:


> did you mean to say 2 of callie's had no milk bands so fiona took them in? cuz i counted callie's babies and there were only 14


Haha yea that what I meant, fiona took in 2 of callies babies, I can type, i swear! lmao!


----------



## jaded12

Hey if anyone on here wants babies it shouldn't be a problem, lol. I'd be willing to drive up to 3 hours in any direction to deliver or meet 1/2 way.


----------



## BlueSkyy

i wish i could take one of your boys, but we're so far away from each other 
took me 7 hours to drive to PA once, such a long trip!


----------



## rat_ratscal

i could meet you.. but im not aloud anymore rats...dang!!!!


----------



## A1APassion

(disclaimer: my observations are purely novice but I have been able to pick out babies for friends & have them turn out just like a suspected)

this one looks like a cap-stripe from callie's litter









& 2 of callie's babies all pale when compared to the other dark babies, so they won't be as dark, you can never tell colors until much later because colors tend to change as they molt for the first few months of life.

3 of fiona's babies are currently pink, which indicates they will have lighter colors or white & they have dark eyes. Markings on the light colored babies is difficult to determine. You have to wait until the fuzz comes in good but I've seen hooded completely turn into something else by the time they reach 2 to 3 months.

Markings on rats change a bit as they get older but nothing too radical unless of course we are talking about the color patches than show up as the Siamese & Himalayans mature... that is a very interesting transformation to watch. 

The next time jaded updates this thread with new pics we will be able to see more of what is going on.


----------



## rat_ratscal

i wanna see what they look like with fur, im so excited!!!


----------



## twitch

perhaps you should make a post in the rats needing homes to start advertising these babies. some people may not be reading this thread but may want rats.


----------



## jaded12

I think I will :-D 

Day #4 pictures! 


Callies Babies


















My personal favorite of the callie bunch! A little boy I think










The 2 little (I think) girls that fiona adopted form callie


















Fionas little ones 


























My personal fav of the fiona bunch! A little girl I think


----------



## rat_ratscal

awww, thve gotten a bit bigger


----------



## Hippy

Ooooo, Ooooo, Oooo, I wish you lived near California. :[


----------



## A1APassion

Very cute bunch... I am SOOOO glad they are working out for you. It is so tough to be solely responsible for raising them. It will stress you in ways you've never imagined.


----------



## jaded12

Sad News...

We lost one of Callies babies... Everyone seemed fine this morning but when I checked on them right now one was gone  Everyone else is fat and happy and squirmy so fingers crossed everything else goes smoothly. Though I wish I had been able to help the one baby!


----------



## A1APassion

it is bound to happen with such a large litter

It isn't because of anything you did... just keep that in mind

Nature isn't always butterflies & rainbows


----------



## rat_ratscal

aww... are you sure he isnt under the bedding? :'(
<-------- yay im a squishy laprat!


----------



## rat_ratscal

oh and it wasnt your favourite one right?


----------



## jaded12

I knew there was a chance it would happen, but I was hoping in wouldn't. And no it wasnt my favorite little guy. Everyone else seems fat and happy with lots of milk in them so lets hope it stays that way! 

RIP little one!


----------



## Inesita

Wow, that's alot of babies! Aw, sorry to hear about the liitle one..  Good luck with the rest of them!


----------



## hieirocks16

I live in Florida! :3 Everyone's been suggesting I get my male a male playmate so maybe when they're weened I would have convinced my mom! <3 I'll keep in touch with you and keep you updated.


----------



## jaded12

Day #5!!

Only got pics of callies little ones for now, fionas being very protective today so I'm leaving her alone 


The little ones 










Callies "Boys"










Callies "Girls"










And Tequilla (aptly named by my bf)


----------



## rat_ratscal

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Forensic

Cute lil' pinkies! Looks like some PEWs, maybe?


----------



## BlueSkyy

ARGH I really wish I could adopt one - I can't wait to see what they grow up to look like!


----------



## A1APassion

Tequila (or Tequilla? one too many L's) 

Either way, very pretty boy


That light colored girl is one to watch as well, not real sure what direction her color will go but she is definitely lighter than the others.

I'm looking forward to some updates on Fiona's bunch because of the dark eyed light colored babies.


----------



## jaded12

Fionas Babies! Day #6


The "Girls"










The "boys"










Look at the mask!!


----------



## A1APassion

very cool

I told you that you had some very interesting markings going on with those babies


----------



## BlueSkyy

when are you planning on adopting them out? i may be in PA again with my boyfriend near the holidays, so I might be able to adopt one after all!


----------



## jaded12

BlueSkyy said:


> when are you planning on adopting them out? i may be in PA again with my boyfriend near the holidays, so I might be able to adopt one after all!


In roughly 4 weeks, right in time for holiday shopping! lol! where in penn. will you be?


----------



## BlueSkyy

Zelienople  kinda north of Pittsburgh


----------



## BlueSkyy

ack, i just checked the distance and it's a lot farther away than i expected - i doubt the boyfriend would want to drive that far after coming 7 hours from West Lafayette  guess it's a no-go. good luck finding homes - i wish i could have helped!


----------



## cinderella

Ive been following along and Im glad they are doing well. I have a litter about 3 weeks old, all berkshires and half are Rex, it was awesome when the hair started coming in.

Start trying to find homes now, I had everyone homes and now 75% backed out, its an expected thing


----------



## jellybeanqueen

oh, the babies are just too precious!
the markings on the faces of the little boys are so cute! <3
and the masked ritten..
-faints from cuteness overload-
can't wait to see more pics as they grow up!


----------



## glindella

are the dark boys self or berks? I love the uppermost rightmost baby boy! Hes adorable!


----------



## A1APassion

cinderella said:


> Ive been following along and Im glad they are doing well. I have a litter about 3 weeks old, all berkshires and half are Rex, it was awesome when the hair started coming in.
> 
> Start trying to find homes now, I had everyone homes and now 75% backed out, its an expected thing



not really... 

but this should be a discussion in it's own thread on the rats needing homes board

there you can list the quanity, appearance, sex of the rats as well as your location so that members here who are interested can contact you


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

need more pictures


----------



## daisy184

this is brilliant seeing the babies, i had no idea how fast they change, i second samsters ''need more pictures!''


----------



## Mana

Oh gosh they're so cute! Planning a trip to Minnesota any time soon? XD


----------



## jaded12

haha minn may be a bit out of the way, lol. I'll get updated pics tomorrow! They're all fuzzy now with little whiskers and nails, still cant tell colors yet though! tomorrow they'll be 8 days old!


----------



## Mana

Oh well, it was worth a shot


----------



## A1APassion

the colors could change for months to come

since you don't know the history of the previous generations you have mystery rats & you'll just have to wait & see


----------



## jaded12

Day 8 baby pictures! They're getting sooooooooooo big and adorable!! 



Heres Fionas "Boys"











And Fionas "Girls"











Callies "Boys"











And Callies "Girls"











and some individual pictures I didn't seperate them because i have no idea who belongs to who, lol. But they're cuuuuuuuuute!!! 










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

awwwwww.... i want them.......i remember when the babies were that small.


----------



## Mana

I want them too! I love that one with the mask over one eye. So cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal

i see some fuzzy cuteness!


----------



## madeittothemoon

Awww... they're adorable!


----------



## jellybeanqueen

wow, they're all GORGEOUS.
i'm really fond of the girl (?) in the second to last pic.
the markings on her face are just too cute, and i'd totally adopt her if i lived near you! 
i'm glad they're doing well!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i cant wait until they hit 2 weeks.....they are so fuzzy and adorable and snuggly then


----------



## CaptainFlow

They are sooo cute! I'm amazed at the really interesting markings that ended up along with the berks.


----------



## AlexzRose

No new pics?


----------



## Hippy

Those babies are adorable! I'm in love with the alllll black babies.
And I'm sure she hasn't taken any new pictures due to the babies? I mean, psh, post pictures or play with them?!


----------



## A1APassion

starts the chant.....

*NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICSNEW PICSNEW PICS*


----------



## CaptainFlow

NEW PICS! NEW PICS! I wanna see how those marking are turning out, they look so adorable!


----------



## A1APassion

*NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICSNEW PICSNEW PICS*

dontcha just hate it when your post ends up on the bottom of a previous page

darn it, it took a long time to make my rainbow chant!


----------



## BlueSkyy

A1APassion said:


> *NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICS NEW PICSNEW PICSNEW PICS*
> 
> dontcha just hate it when your post ends up on the bottom of a previous page
> 
> darn it, it took a long time to make my rainbow chant!


oh wow, that almost knocked me out of my chair! :lol: i wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

i bet the babies have their eyes open now!
therefore...
more pics please? :wink:


----------



## jaded12

Haha sorry guys my camera died  I swear I'll get batteries tomorrow!! The babies will be 2 weeks old tomorrow! and some of them have EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!


----------



## CaptainFlow

Just so long as you have batteries by the time the three week mark comes around!! There is nothing cuter than a whole pack of fuzzy hyper three week old babies to me! With their little stub noses and stub tails, their teeny paws and sooo fuzzy...


----------



## rat_ratscal

shouldnt all of them have eyes? :lol:


----------



## jaded12

rat_ratscal said:


> shouldnt all of them have eyes? :lol:



Lmao, you know what I mean!


----------



## rat_ratscal

where are those pictures??????


----------



## Nenn

Omg they look so cute!! new pics yet ?!


----------



## jaded12

Fionas Babies at 15 days old! 


Boy #1 - Skeeter









Boy #2 - Spike (originally Callies, adopted by fiona)









Boy #3 - Bongo









Boy #4 - Kongo









Boy #5 - Mickey









Boy #6 - Scooter









Girl #1 - Eva (hairless?)









Girl #2 - Lizzie









Girl #3 - Piper


----------



## jaded12

Callies Babies at 15 days old (I haven't named all of them yet)

Girl #1









Girl #2









Girl #3









Girl #4









Boy #1









Boy #2









Boy #3









Boy #4









Boy #5









Boy #6









Boy #7









Boy #8 - Tequila









Boy #9


----------



## glindella

oh my goodness... I want callies boy #5.... is he as dumbo/rex as he looks? (he has to be Kovus baby, is he?)


----------



## jaded12

Yupp hes kovus baby! Aren't the big ears cute! I actually have alot more rexes then I thought I would


----------



## Forensic

Aw... I love Callie's girl 1. I'm such a sucker for berkies...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i want all of them....soooooo cuuuuuute.


----------



## A1APassion

the cuteness factor is off the charts


----------



## Nenn

awwwwwww They are all soooo cute! I want em all! *begs* can I have them ?


----------



## rat_ratscal

callies girls #2, 3, 4, and her boy #9 might be missing within the next few days.................................:twisted:


----------



## rat_ratscal

as will skeeter, spike, bongo, eva, mickey and scooter


----------



## BlueSkyy

so many rexxies


----------



## jaded12

I'm definatly keeping Eva and Lizzie and maybe callies little rex albino girl,


----------



## Mana

So.... are you SURE you don't want to take a trip to Minnesota? 

I'm stealing your little rex PEW girl!


----------



## jellybeanqueen

wow, they're so gorgeous!
do you have homes lined up yet?


----------



## CaptainFlow

Tequila is just the cutest! I love how the blaze kind of curves over her eye. And Eva just looks like a little darling! Adorableness!


----------



## ratrover

wow 17 just imagine have 17 babies in ur tummy


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*shifty eyes*

more pics please? :wink:


----------



## madeittothemoon

jellybeanqueen said:


> *shifty eyes*
> 
> more pics please? :wink:


I agree!


----------



## rat_ratscal

pweez?


----------



## madeittothemoon

rat_ratscal said:


> pweez?


I love it!


----------



## Phobie

Waaaaiiitt a minute! One of those babies has my name! Haha, I'm a Lizzie too little ratty <3


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

WANT MORE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## twitch

how are the babies doing now anyway?


----------



## jaded12

Sorry I haven't been updating, been sooo busy! They're all doing great, have found definite homes for 9 of them! They're all fat and happy and insanly playful. They're drinking less and less of moms milk and more and more water and a yummy soupy messy mixture I've made up for them. They even eat a bit of mommys dry food! They're 3 weeks and 3 days old today. I will get pics up asap!


----------



## glindella

I want pics of my baby!!! 

btw have they *met* Ace and Kovu?


----------



## jaded12

actually yes I've introduced the babies to the big boys when they were out for playtime, they just LOVED ace! And he loved them too! Kovu was basically indifferent toward them, he just looked at them and walked away, lol. 

Glindella if you give me a couple minutes I'll go get pics of your little baby right now!


----------



## jaded12

Heres pictures of your baby!!





































And here's another boy who needs a home! anyone want a boy! lol he has the cutest little white nose and he's a rex!


----------



## rat_ratscal

i hate you glindella


----------



## yonksgirl

they are too cute! 


How about some pics of my soon to be babies! :wink: LOL!


----------



## glindella

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssssooooooooooooo cccccccccccuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! 

I squealed so loud my rats stared at me  I can't wait!!! 

::happy dance:: 

my first dumbo and rexes!!!


----------



## mopydream44

Please check your PM i've sent you a few messages.


----------



## A1APassion

My guess there is no rat train down here

:outs::

Too bad... I would have taken some of those cuties.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

awww, those boys are _gorgeous_.
you're so lucky, glindella! -shakes first at you- :wink:


----------



## glindella

jellybeanqueen said:


> awww, those boys are _gorgeous_.
> you're so lucky, glindella! -shakes first at you- :wink:


only the top one is mine, you can limit your shaking ;-)


----------



## Inesita

Aw, how utterly adorable! I soo want a baby rex, they are so cute!


----------



## jaded12

Ok guys!! Babies are ready to go in about 4 days! I need to know now exactly who wants one, which ones they want and where we're meeting! Thank you!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

What are "milk bands" ?


----------



## mopydream44

When kittens are really young their skin is somewhat translucent, and you can actually see milk in their tummies if they are nursing properly.


----------

